# First Attempt to Re-Purpose Furniture.



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## bcboy4ca (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Big-Foot (May 21, 2012)

Very nice indeed! Good job!!!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice! So much better that that particle board they make everything out of these days.


----------



## ToroBlanco (Sep 21, 2012)

good job. those legs make it look retro with a modern look...if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks awesome!!!:thumbup:

Did you have to put any insulating casing around the fire? How hot does it get?

Cheers
Wandererone


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Toro you almost got it, the style is retro-modern. "Modern," capital M, was a style that started in the 60's. Those legs are definitely "Modern" The original paint job is... well, besides bein as ugly as Jesse's mule, I don't know what it is. Some kind of attempt to make the Modern seem old? 
bc's paint job is modern, small m, Modern wasn't usually painted and rarely white. So we got new modern looks combined with old Modern looks. Retro-Modern. Its like Electro-Swing music.

Congrats to you, bc, for seeing the modern lines under that Modern curved trim and beezarr paint job. Your work looks great. Its so clean and crisp its almost retro-futuristic. What folks pre '60's thought now would look like. The future that never was.


----------



## bcboy4ca (Sep 7, 2012)

Wandererone said:


> Looks awesome!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Did you have to put any insulating casing around the fire? How hot does it get?
> 
> ...


 
I didn't add anything around the fireplace insert, there is just a large gap all the way around. We never use the fireplace as a heater, we just turn it on for the ambiance of a fireplace so the only thing running is a 15 watt light bulb. Doesn't get hot at all.

I may have had to do it differently if we were using it as a 1500w heater though.


----------



## bcboy4ca (Sep 7, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> Toro you almost got it, the style is retro-modern. "Modern," capital M, was a style that started in the 60's. Those legs are definitely "Modern" The original paint job is... well, besides bein as ugly as Jesse's mule, I don't know what it is. Some kind of attempt to make the Modern seem old?
> bc's paint job is modern, small m, Modern wasn't usually painted and rarely white. So we got new modern looks combined with old Modern looks. Retro-Modern. Its like Electro-Swing music.
> 
> Congrats to you, bc, for seeing the modern lines under that Modern curved trim and beezarr paint job. Your work looks great. Its so clean and crisp its almost retro-futuristic. What folks pre '60's thought now would look like. The future that never was.


 Thank you, I didn't know what era it was from but I really liked the clean lines and being crisp and straight already it was alot easier to convert over. I am now on the hunt for a sofa table/sideboard with similar lines to paint to match. I like the retro-modern tag, I think I will use it if anybody asks.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job! It looks great. :yes:


----------

